# Peerless 830491 8" XlS/HDS



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like 1 way xmax is 10mm, both suspension and motor limited. There is a rearward offset in the voice coil, but the mechanical compliance is extremely linear and symmetrical. An efficiency of almost 91dbwm is an added bonus as well. 

For the money, I think these are unbeatable. I probably wouldn't use them beyond 400hz or so, but they have a very high efficiency and displacement that would be perfect for use as a dedicated mid/bass.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

edit


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Someone needs to send me a Dayton Ref 8" so I can compare


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

I talked to PeteyGoesBoom and said he was gonna : )

Thanks for the measurements Nguyen. I wish I had more drivers to send you that have not already been tested on one site or another.

I plan on using 4 of these in my new home audio venture. They need to mate with a PHL 1120 in the 300 Hz range. 

If cost was no issue to you Nguyen, would these 8" drivers be in the top ten of speakers to use in the 35 Hz to 350 Hz range? SQ is the one and only concern : )


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Debating on this woofer vs the Peerless Exclusive 8".


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i love mine. absolutely love.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

No doubt about it... if I had to use only one 8" midbass up to 350hz this would be it. I haven't come across anything better price/performance wise.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ooh cool you finally got one tested thats cool!!!

yeah I digged those 8's a lot more than the daytons I know that much. The exclusive sounds as goo- SQ wise , plays higher, but has no where near the lowend punch that these have (ive owned and used all 3)

wich you could test those lotus 4 ohm 8's that 3.5maxspd has, if ever order a pair Ill send them over to you


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

npdang said:


> Someone needs to send me a Dayton Ref 8" so I can compare


npdang,
I some of the rs180 & rs225 8ohm models laying around, but they are debucked. Just let me know and I'll get them out to ya.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Holy mounting depth!

Suits my application perfectly, but it's too deep for the window. I'll live with my RS180s, because I think that's about as deep as I can go. I'd love to get something with a little more low end in there though, especially since I cross at about 400 Hz...


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

npdang or anybody else with experience with these,

Would 1 of these(or a 8" Exclusive) work well as an up-front subwoofer playing about 25- 80hz? Also, would either one work well in a small (.5cuft) sealed box?

Thanks for the help

DeLander


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i've never put mine in an enclosure but i bet they would do great.....they dig very deep IB....with their low Q i bet you could port them with good results....


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

DeLander said:


> npdang or anybody else with experience with these,
> 
> Would 1 of these(or a 8" Exclusive) work well as an up-front subwoofer playing about 25- 80hz? Also, would either one work well in a small (.5cuft) sealed box?
> 
> ...


If you're looking for 8" to do sub dutys... take a look at these JBL pdf here...
Only need a .3cu.ft box and got 11.5mm x-max... low inductance too...


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Derek & 300Z,
Derek, I think if I go with a "sub-woofer", it'll probably be the ID8v3.

I'd like to try something different though. That's why I've been looking at these Peerless woofers.

Can someone tell me by looking at the specs., if they would be good in a sealed box about .5cuft ? What specs. determine the enclosure parameters(sealed vs. ported, volume, etc.) of a driver?

Any answers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

DeLander


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

has anyone treated theirs? just by touching the cone i get the feeling they'll soak up and deteriorate like cardboard if i put em in the doors


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I think you'd be surprised. Alot of stock factory speakers use a similar untreated paper cone, and they usually have no problems holding up for years.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

How much power is recommended for this woofer? Is 125 watts sufficient?


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> How much power is recommended for this woofer? Is 125 watts sufficient?



i'm giving mine around 125 at 8 ohms...works good....


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> has anyone treated theirs? just by touching the cone i get the feeling they'll soak up and deteriorate like cardboard if i put em in the doors


You should always use foam baffles (like XTC) to protect them... just cut the baffles to build your drivers a custom protection hat to shield water away from them...


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

How can the graph phase vs freq be used to set the phase on a speaker, supposing that it will be used under 500Hz and the amplifier has a module that allows to set the phase between 0 and 360 ?


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Another question would be if this speaker won't have troubles with the water entering the door. Many times, during the winter, i foun water on the back of my Iridium 6 driver because of the very good dampening of the doors!


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

fuscobal said:


> Another question would be if this speaker won't have troubles with the water entering the door. Many times, during the winter, i foun water on the back of my Iridium 6 driver because of the very good dampening of the doors!



You should always use foam baffles (like XTC) to protect them... just cut the baffles to build your drivers a custom protection hat to shield water away from them...


----------



## geo1317 (Aug 22, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Holy mounting depth!
> 
> Suits my application perfectly, but it's too deep for the window. I'll live with my RS180s, because I think that's about as deep as I can go. I'd love to get something with a little more low end in there though, especially since I cross at about 400 Hz...



What’s the mounting depth on these? What about the inner and outer diameter?

I want to see if I can replace my rs225 with these.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, a hat will be ! I think the mounting depth is 96mm !


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

How does this driver compare to the exclusive 830884? The fr for the 830884 looks pretty darn flat on axis and 30 degrees off axis as well. Unfortunately, id have to buy a pair to determine their quality, lol.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

well the 830491 is really more of a sub/midbass driver playin up to 5-600hz or so


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Wich are the closest to 830491 from the actual Peerless line-up ? From what i see 830869 are pretty close !


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea, is there anything that would come close in their current lineup? Too bad it's so deep though!


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

the exclusive 8 might do it....


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I just ordered me a pair. Can't wait to get em.


----------



## scrapz (May 5, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> I just ordered me a pair. Can't wait to get em.


Me too, whered you put the drivers in your e36 right now? I'm thinking about using stocks location

I bought almost every piece of my system, only thing missing is the M.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I currently have Dynaudio System 340 3way components in the stock locations. Are you on bimmerforums.com? There's, I think, 3-4 people with Dynaudios in their e36s. 

Mic aka 10isPro from bimmerforums.com won best SQ in IASCA with his e36. He fitted an Image Dynamics 8" woofer (They look identical to Illusion Audio's ND8) & 5.5 Scan Speak revelators in the kicks. I was hoping to do something similar with my car. So far, the Peerless XLS 8" sounds like best candidate for midbass.


----------



## scrapz (May 5, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Well, I currently have Dynaudio System 340 3way components in the stock locations. Are you on bimmerforums.com? There's, I think, 3-4 people with Dynaudios in their e36s.
> 
> Mic aka 10isPro from bimmerforums.com won best SQ in IASCA with his e36. He fitted an Image Dynamics 8" woofer (They look identical to Illusion Audio's ND8) & 5.5 Scan Speak revelators in the kicks. I was hoping to do something similar with my car. So far, the Peerless XLS 8" sounds like best candidate for midbass.


same user name over there.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Darn i would like to see/hear a comparison between 830491 and 830884 in 50-600Hz range ! Hope i made a good decision with the exclusives !


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought these XLS were discontinued.....is there an HDS equivalent to this one? Also, what's the depth?


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone? Aren't the XLS 8" discontinued? What's a good equivalent in the current woofer line, if any?


----------



## kripsak (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't think there is any left in the U.S., you can give solen.ca a call, if you've got some patience then give them a email if they have any left in stock.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

nguyen, no equivalents in the current HDS line?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

the 8' xls is awesome! Just installed them yesterday 50hz-160hz ib. I didn't have time to instal the amp for it so I'm only running about 50watts @8 ohms/woofer right now but keeps up pretty well with two re xxx's 12s (maybe cuz the frequency range is very narrow). Can't really tell when the peerless cut off and the REs kick in. I'd say 100watts is all it needs to satisfy anybody's thirst for midbass. Blends well with my 6.5 lotus reference mids and subs, warm solid bass. I bought them about a month ago per npdang's reccomandation from solen so they should still have them in.


----------



## foley316 (Aug 26, 2005)

I too would like to know what model is the equivalent to this one.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

there is no equivalent per se. sls is a good alternative strictly for midbass


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What places still carry these midbasses.......I'm really tempted to try to fit them in my doors.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

You could try solen.ca, they might still have that 8'er.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Solen has 12 units as of today (placed an order for a pair today @ 4pm)


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

thadman said:


> Solen has 12 units as of today (placed an order for a pair today @ 4pm)


How much were they?


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I forget somewhere around 150...shipping takes forever though.

USPS 10 days
and
UPS 5 days (but u need your social security number and a whole bunch of other crap on u for customs)


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

thadman said:


> I forget somewhere around 150...


Each? I thought they were closer to $99 originally. Maybe I need my head examined.

Bah, I may just go with 4 Extremis woofers instead.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

That's per pair


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

damn...im pissed

I've been waiting forever on these (they were supposed to be here last friday)

I just called solen and they told me they were shipped a week after I purchased my pair...

I ordered on the 16th...and lady just told me theyre not gonna be here till june 2nd (they shipped them the 23rd)

nice inventory and good deals but suck on getting things done


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Gotta remember if your in the US, Solen is canadian......so they do have to go through customs, etc.


----------



## Wildcat_Fan (Jun 8, 2005)

For anyone who wants to get a pair a little quicker, there is a pair hanging on the wall at Parts Express' Springboro location. They were $70 each.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i might be selling mine shortly....if anybody is interested


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I placed my order around noon on May 16th and was quoted 10 days from that point

...I called today and learn they hadnt shipped them out till the 23rd (a week after I placed my order). They had the courtesy to mail me my invoice THAT day, but none to ship them.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Wildcat_Fan said:


> For anyone who wants to get a pair a little quicker, there is a pair hanging on the wall at Parts Express' Springboro location. They were $70 each.


Those are the 850490's....


----------



## stlnsx (May 12, 2006)

re: Peerless 830491 8" XlS/HDS

anyone got a set of these laying around to sell? if so email me.


----------



## stucknok (Jan 23, 2006)

This place lists them for http://www.speakerbits.com/Default.aspx?cat=60&menu=41[/URL] 

They are located in Australia and shipping will probably be slow. Price listed is $95 per driver. Hope this helps someone out looking to pick these up. I considered ordering but have yet to install my Dayton Reference 225-4's. If I don't like them I will probably try this place out.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

npdang said:


> No doubt about it... if I had to use only one 8" midbass up to 350hz this would be it. I haven't come across anything better price/performance wise.


Sorry to bring this topic up again

Nguyen, do they have a steep acoustical drop off after 350hz? I might be able to find a way to fit this into the my doors (with some serious cutting).


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Back from the dead.

Well, I'm getting a pair of these. Their intention is midbass duty as part of a 3-way front stage. However, I am concerned about blending with the midrange driver. So far, npdang's been saying to stay below 400Hz. Why?

I ask because I'm sort of planning on RS52s as my mids. However, I wouldn't run them down to 400Hz. So what's wrong with the XLS for lower midrange? Can they get up to 600Hz - 800Hz well? At all? Is this a sentivity issue, lack of a smooth frequency response, distortion?

Now I have a pair of TG9 mids as well, but I have a feeling I'll like the the RS52 better. I might be stuck with the TG9 though (isn't exactly a horrible thing) if the XLS doesn't work well up to around 600Hz or so.

I'm just looking for some details on this.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I can't point to anything and say why, but it just doesn't sound good to my ears when used above that.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm...

Yeah, the only thing I see looking at it is that the frequency response starts to wiggle around +/- 2dB to 3dB a bit above 300Hz.

It's got me wondering about midrange drivers though. I have the RS52 and TG9 mids, and because of this, I see the TG9 as the only option now. I'm not even sure if I want to use the TG9 over some other woofer options, maybe even a 4" option. There are quite a few 3" to 4" options from Peerless, Aura, and Hi-Vi as well. Choices, choices.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just got them in the mail... 

They look like they'll be pretty easy to fit, barely any deeper than the Extremis woofers I was running, might even clear the window without any change in baffle thickness.

Rigid, light cone, very soft surround. The whole woofer is pretty light given the 8" size.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

mvw2 said:


> Rigid, light cone, very soft surround. The whole woofer is pretty light given the 8" size.


Same thing I said when I first picked them up.

I'm interested to know what you think of them compared to the Extremis. I'll be putting mine up against the 7" Scan Revs and the Dyn MW172's in a little battle of the door. My poor hinges.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm, more cone area, about the same linear excursion, far better sensitivity(low end and overall)...

Right now I'm just looking for speaker grills. I need one for the XLS and my TG9s... PartsExpress has 8" ones but am unsure about size and mounting hole diameter. The TG9...no clue. I'm pretty much going to end up with a 3 layer MDF baffle like I have now, top one making the whole thing recessed. I just need grills for everything and need to know their dameter to get all the sizing taken care of.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

mvw2 said:


> Hmm, more cone area, about the same linear excursion, far better sensitivity(low end and overall)...
> 
> Right now I'm just looking for speaker grills. I need one for the XLS and my TG9s... PartsExpress has 8" ones but am unsure about size and mounting hole diameter. The TG9...no clue. I'm pretty much going to end up with a 3 layer MDF baffle like I have now, top one making the whole thing recessed. I just need grills for everything and need to know their dameter to get all the sizing taken care of.


I meant the chest-thumping bass, silly. 

I have the 5.25" and 8" that Madisound sells, but I think the Peerless are going to be too big. If you find some that fit, let me know.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Extremis wasn't chest thumping. It was too smooth in presence.


----------



## cpio311 (Aug 22, 2007)

anyone got a pair of these laying around???


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

These do not seem to be stil made - so is this the new comparable model? Anyone using it and have a clue as to its sound??

I am looking for a possible 8" pair for my doors.... http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1614

LEss


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

less said:


> These do not seem to be stil made - so is this the new comparable model? Anyone using it and have a clue as to its sound?


The Peerless SLS 8" is the current "version" but there are mixed opinions on actually which ones are better. IMO the SLS 8s are the best dedicated midbass for impact and presence that i have heard


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

As great as the SLS is, in the end I kept my XLS and sold my SLS.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> The Peerless SLS 8" is the current "version" but there are mixed opinions on actually which ones are better. IMO the SLS 8s are the best dedicated midbass for impact and presence that i have heard


They both came out at about the same time. The XLS8 is undoubtedly better in that it has a nicer frame supporting a more linear suspension and motor with longer throw. However, the SLS8 is pretty much plug and play, whereas the XLS8 needs a bit of low-end EQ in most setups.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

DS-21 said:


> They both came out at about the same time. The XLS8 is undoubtedly better in that it has a nicer frame supporting a more linear suspension and motor with longer throw. However, the SLS8 is pretty much plug and play, whereas the XLS8 needs a bit of low-end EQ in most setups.


Thanks for the correction....why did they discontinue the XLS 8s then if they were so much better?


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the correction....why did they discontinue the XLS 8s then if they were so much better?


I would guess it's because they didn't sell in the numbers expected. 

They were also a lot more expensive than the SLS8.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BTW the back sticker reads HDS not XLS on these guys but I do think it's more in the line of work with the xls series.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

So is there an FR plot for the 830491's somewhere? 

You compared it to the SLS in this read, but only the SLS was plotted (yellow line), right?

All I've seen on the XLS/HDS is this...










Comments?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

How much power do these need to do well? Will a JL 300/2 (150 @ 1.5-4 OHM)be enough or will I be left wanting more? These would be replacing HAT 6 1/2 Clarus.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> How much power do these need to do well? Will a JL 300/2 (150 @ 1.5-4 OHM)be enough or will I be left wanting more? These would be replacing HAT 6 1/2 Clarus.


They are quite sensitive and should play reasonably loud, but they CAN handle double that


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> They are quite sensitive and should play reasonably loud, but they CAN handle double that


Problem is that I don't think I have room for a amp dedicated for mid bass to be able to have lots of power for it. I will check out that link.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> How much power do these need to do well? Will a JL 300/2 (150 @ 1.5-4 OHM)be enough or will I be left wanting more? These would be replacing HAT 6 1/2 Clarus.





adrenalinejunkie said:


> Problem is that I don't think I have room for a amp dedicated for mid bass to be able to have lots of power for it. I will check out that link.


Thats plenty of power for these drivers. I'm running them off of 80-90w rms from an Arc cxlr-4150 and they have plenty of life. If they are replacing the Clarus 6 1/2's you'll notice substantial gains in output. Do you have a separate dedicated midrange? These XLS drivers are not meant for midrange duties.


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Power is really not that important here but damping factor is. These drivers are very musical but not too fast so I would bet a too fast amplifier won't be that good for them !


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Thats plenty of power for these drivers. I'm running them off of 80-90w rms from an Arc cxlr-4150 and they have plenty of life. If they are replacing the Clarus 6 1/2's you'll notice substantial gains in output. Do you have a separate dedicated midrange? These XLS drivers are not meant for midrange duties.



Cool. I'm just trying to make sure everything looks good on paper before cutting up the door. Yes, I have dedicated mid range. I have a pair ofL4's that will be going on the kicks and I'm going to see if I can get away with using the Clarus tweeters on the pillars. If those don't work out, I will have to look into another tweeter.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

fuscobal said:


> Power is really not that important here but damping factor is. These drivers are very musical but not too fast so I would bet a too fast amplifier won't be that good for them !


Hogwash and horsefeathers.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/143264-peerless-8-hds-82-a.html


----------



## UWNeaves (Nov 29, 2009)

How do those klippel results indicate an xmax of 10mm? 

The rest BL appears to be 9.4 on the curve, meaning 82% = ~ 7.7. This would give an xmax of 8mm (rearward limited). If the limit of 75% was used, then the xmax is still only 9mm (9.4*75% = 7, therefore xmax = 9mm rearward limited)

For CMS, the value is ~1.4 on the curve at x=0. 75% of that is ~1.08. This would give a xmax of ~4.5mm (forward limited).

It seems the CMS for a cold, small signal is 0.91 (from the table). If you multiply this by 75%, you get 0.6825, which still would only be an xmax of 7.5mm (forward limited). If you multiplied by 50%, you would get 0.455, and an xmax of 10mm as stated. Was the xmax based on the table value and using 50% as the limit? Is the rest CMS suppose to be based on the value at x=0 on the curve, or the value listed in the table (cold, small signal?).


----------

